# CATVOS Lifted Brute Having Issues!!!



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive got an 09 Brute with a Catvos 6" lift. I took it out to play this weekend for Mudtober Fest and had a few issues. First issue, I CAN NOT keep boots on this thing. Ive replaced 5 rears in 3 days. Issue two, the right rear axle pops when I either am backing up or when I turn. Only one direction, but I cant remember. The bike makes no popping noise when driving straight. Does ANYONE know which boots to run and how to properly break them in??? Ive been using Precision Boots from O'Reilly's. These have 3 or 4 ribs on them where as the stock catvos or gorillas had 5 ribs. I replaced them using a lot of grease, not so much grease and spraying white lithium grease on them, and they still tear. Basically, Ive tried everything I know. PLEASE, any help is greatly appreciated. Im on the verge or just putting my stock stuff put back on it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only way to keep boots on the rear of that lift is to ride it slow or keep it in the mud and water to keep the cv's cool. The heat from the cv's is whats ruining the boots. Been there done that, I used to carry a 2 liter bottle of water with me on dry rides for the rears. And as far as the axle goes, gorillas are bad about popping. Usually once they start you just gotta deal with it. I had a right rear on my 4" catvos (traded the 6" in for it) pop for a year then I got rid of the lift.....never had a single prob from the axle, and I took it apart and cleaned it several times but never found culprit.


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

x2 on staying in the water or ride slow.i have to replace a boot but its my fault my right front aqxle likes to pop out and i hit it back in and ripped the boot. and none of my axles make a popping noise.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

muddaddict said:


> Ive got an 09 Brute with a Catvos 6" lift. I took it out to play this weekend for Mudtober Fest and had a few issues. First issue, I CAN NOT keep boots on this thing. Ive replaced 5 rears in 3 days. Issue two, the right rear axle pops when I either am backing up or when I turn. Only one direction, but I cant remember. The bike makes no popping noise when driving straight. Does ANYONE know which boots to run and how to properly break them in??? Ive been using Precision Boots from O'Reilly's. These have 3 or 4 ribs on them where as the stock catvos or gorillas had 5 ribs. I replaced them using a lot of grease, not so much grease and spraying white lithium grease on them, and they still tear. Basically, Ive tried everything I know. PLEASE, any help is greatly appreciated. Im on the verge or just putting my stock stuff put back on it.


I can tell you how to fix the boot issue, I had the same problem for a while but I finally figured it out . I would tear a rear boot in less than 3 miles . I have been riding the last 2 weekends , all trails, no water, no mud , and even riding gravel roads at 20mph for many many miles . No boots torn . Give me a shout. 3373023193. Brian 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^^^post it up for all to see!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i know right browland!!! i wanna know also!! even though my boots are good.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

browland said:


> I can tell you how to fix the boot issue, I had the same problem for a while but I finally figured it out . I would tear a rear boot in less than 3 miles . I have been riding the last 2 weekends , all trails, no water, no mud , and even riding gravel roads at 20mph for many many miles . No boots torn . Give me a shout. 3373023193. Brian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brian ur teasing here. id love to know to lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i made a post about this 6 months ago or so. Next time yall hav to tear it apart to put boots on , look at them close. They arent tearing im betting. They probably look like they are cut clean around a rib right? Check it out, the spines on the bar are cut about 3-4 inches up . Its been a min since I did this so I may be off a little on that. Regardless, the splines are cut a lot further up the bar than they have to be, theres no reason for it as the cup only pluges back and fourth i think an inch or 1.5 . The axles sitting at the high angles flex the boots in the middle enough to rub against those splines, cutting the boot in half in no time. The fix... tear it apart, bottom the bar inside the cup where it wont go in any further, the remaining splines outward can now be blended smooth. Problem solved. I did this months ago and have not replaced another boot , period. I rode 6 days out of the last 2 weeks. It didnt rain until my last night at my other house but I rode gravel roads, 20 - 30 mph for probably 10 plus miles straight . I did this every day I was at my property when I would go fill up feeders and check cameras. I rode the gravel pit which is basically all sand, i rode thru woods, dozer trails, logging roads, and 2 nights went out late at night with a buddy riding my other bike and drinking all night really hammering down and being rough, never had a single boot split. Its been really nice not having to **** with changing a boot every time I move it down the drive way lol. I seriously had to change the rears every time I rode more than 3 miles or so . Anyways this post is probably 5 mins of yalls life you will never get back lol. Hope it helps doing this to the axles as much as it has helpe me. I can finally ride without having to worry about boots every time. 

BR


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

P425 and filthy , Ill make a video and post to the " how to " section soon , I have 4 more monkey axles to do this to


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ sounds good....too bad I no longer own a Catvos 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

sounds really good to me!! im going to look for that post.


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Me too man. I really appreciate the input. Did you just use a file or grinder? Or did you fill the grooves with something that hardens and let it cure?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

muddaddict said:


> Me too man. I really appreciate the input. Did you just use a file or grinder? Or did you fill the grooves with something that hardens and let it cure?


you know I almost filled the splines with a 2 part epoxy used on aircraft but i didnt see a reason not to blend them smooth. A file wont cut it. If you ever get the chance to try and cut a axle bar , you will see how hard they really are. Take a grinder and smooth them out, 80 grit does pretty good.


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok.. When you get the "how to" video posted, please let me know. Im not riding for a few more weeks, so hopefully it will be up. If not, no biggie, Ill dust off the ol grinder and have at it.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

muddaddict post a pic of your beast!!


----------

